# 2013 LA Times in retrospect about CTD



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Interesting read from 2013.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

““A diesel buyer is not even close to a hybrid buyer,” Reuss said. Hybrid buyers “want the car because it makes a statement about sustainability more than anything.””

he’s not wrong those who buy a diesel are generally not hybrid buyers. I got diesel since I get hybrid MPG without all the complexity and batteries to go bad.


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm for one is extremely satisfied with my 1st gen Cruze Diesel. I bought it in March and have put almost 10k miles on it. Had some sensor troubles right off the back, replaced them and no issues since thanks to the forum.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rebooter said:


> I'm for one is extremely satisfied with my 1st gen Cruze Diesel. I bought it in March and have put almost 10k miles on it. Had some sensor troubles right off the back, replaced them and no issues since thanks to the forum.


The gen 1 besides some emission problems has proven to be quite reliable. This form use to be way more active. Miss those days.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Rebooter said:


> I'm for one is extremely satisfied with my 1st gen Cruze Diesel. I bought it in March and have put almost 10k miles on it. Had some sensor troubles right off the back, replaced them and no issues since thanks to the forum.


Agree 100%. I have had mine 1 year now and have put about 14k on. Absolute joy to drive and most everybody who asks is always surprised it is a diesel.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

It’s been a few years since I’ve posted because nothing has gone wrong, put on that special muffler about 80000miles I think and haven’t had an issue since. the car has a little over 130000 miles and maybe does 100 miles a week these days and averages 37mpg.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Since most people only come to post about their negative experiences, figured I'd chime in too with my positive experience.

I bought my 2014 Diesel brand new off the factory line. Had the DEF tank reservoir/heater go bad at 20,000km (replaced under warranty), the EGR get stuck at 30,000km (replaced under warranty with revised part) and the DEF tank reservoir/heater go bad again at 70,000km (again, done under warranty). I'm at 110,000km now and have had no other Diesel/emissions related issues besides those mentioned. I'd say that's pretty good considering the 2014 model was the first release of the Diesel Cruze in North America, of course referring to the addition of all the emissions systems required to bring it up to code with North American emissions standards.

For reference, I'm pretty sure my DEF tank problems were related to poor quality DEF I was using from work. I never got the Poor Quality DEF message on the DIC, but the jugs at work did sit around for quite some time in the heat/cold before I ended up grabbing some for my car. After the second failure I've only been using the DEF from my local GM dealership as they only order limited quantities fresh from the factory so it doesn't sit around for very long. I definitely notice a difference in the exhaust smell when using their DEF as opposed to the DEF I had purchased from work.


----------

